# Air Compressor suggestions?



## Zarmik

Hello,

I just purchased a diaphragm pump Dayton 6PY56 - 1-1/2" ALUMINUM AIR DOUBLE DIAPHRAGM PUMP 100 GPM 212F

Operation Type Air Operated, Valve Type Ball, Body Material Aluminum, Inlet/Outlet Size 1-1/2 In., Connection Style NPT/Flange, Air Inlet Size 1/2 In. FNPT, Max. Flow GPM 100, Max. Operating Pressure 100 psi, Max. Temp. 212 Degrees F, Diaphragm Material PTFE, Ball Material PTFE, Check Seat Material Aluminum, Max. Dia. Solids 9/32 In., Manifold Connection Single, Length 16-1/4 In., Width 11-1/4 In., Height 28 In., Self-Priming Dry 15 ft., Self-Priming Wet 28 ft.

I do not know what kind of air compressor I would need to get maximum flow from this pump. Any suggestions? I will be using the pump out on the field and will be mounting the compressor behind my work van. Can anyone suggest to me a compressor that would operate this pump? thank you


----------



## bigbob

You will need a minimum of a 120 CFM compressor.


----------



## Osviur

Hi Zarmik,

I found the performance chart for your Dayton 6Py56 pump. To know the compressor capacity (xx CFM at yy PSI) you need to know how many GPM at what height you need to move.

In the attached chart, follow the horizontal line (gallons/Min) up to find the water flow that you need, then, in that point, trace a vertical line up to the height you need indicated in the left vertical line Feet TDH. In the crossing point, find the nearest upper black curve and the same for the dashed curve. The black curve indicates the air pressure needed and the dashed one, the air flow in CFM. To be more precise, find an intermediate curve for the PSI as for the CFM.

An example: 60 GPM at 100 feet are required, then we follow a vertical line starting in the horizontal line at 60 GPM up to cross the horizontal line corresponding to 100 feet. In this crossing point we can find very near the black curve corresponding to 90 PSI and the nearest dashed line is 105PSI, but it is a little far from our crossing point, so we look for the next lower dashed curve: 70 CFM . As our crossing point is between both lines, is easy to calculate an intermediate curve 105 + 70 / 2 = 88.5 , let's say 90 CFM.

You can find this information in:

https://www.grainger.com/ec/pdf/Dayton-6PY45-3HJX1-6PY56-Data-Sheet.pdf

Regards.


----------



## Osviur

Hi Zarmik,

Did you find your compressor ?


----------



## zabid

First find out your range of application for what you need a compressor. If you need a compressor for use at home, buy a pancake compressor. They can be used for several purpose .


----------



## Bryan_E89

Have you tried looking at industrial suppliers? If maximum flow is a desired attribute for an air compressor, then I'd definitely consider looking into it. I rented an air compressor from a company in Skelmersdale on a short term basis and I found it to be much more simple than going out and buying one outright from a retailer like Screwfix. Here's the link to the website of the company I used for reference if you want to take a look yourself and see if it's what you're after: https://www.glaston.com/air-compressors-treatment/hire/

Hope this helps!


----------



## ricky76

You can try. 8. P.I. Auto Store Premium Digital Tire Inflator Portable Auto Air Compressor. It has a very powerful pump- Can fully inflate a standard tire in less than five minutes. It has also 12V DCoutlet power -This means that you can always inflate your tire whenever the need arises. 
you can check the full reviews here, toolez
I have checked this review before buying this compressor.


----------



## ricky76

You can try, 8. P.I. Auto Store Premium Digital Tire Inflator – Electric 12v DC Portable Auto Air Compressor. Get all the configurations from here.
Additionally, this compressor can fill a tire from almost completely empty to 30 PSI in under four minutes, which is fairly astonishing in its own right. Running efficiently off of 12-volt power, this 150 max PSI unit can inflate car, bicycle, motorcycle, RV, SUV, ATV, and truck tires without a need to change settings or compressors.


----------



## tillman049

8. P.I. Auto Store Premium Digital Tire Inflator is the best option for you.


----------



## Doriswidom

How about suaoki portable air compressor? Nice to be able to set a pressure and have the pump shut off when the pressure setting is reached!


----------

